

Towards Practical Gradual Typing [pdf] - adamnemecek
http://www.ccs.neu.edu/racket/pubs/ecoop2015-takikawa-et-al.pdf

======
stchang
Here's some more context info for the paper:
[http://2015.ecoop.org/event/research-track-towards-
practical...](http://2015.ecoop.org/event/research-track-towards-practical-
gradual-typing)

